# Christmas present



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

One of my friends drew this for me for Christmas. Sure, maybe the body shape isn't correct but I think it's frickin amazing because I think the only betta she saw was a couple years ago. She's super talented and sweet :3


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

Oops the picture didn't load


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Pretty ^^


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Very nice - sounds like a keeper (the friend)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

What a beautiful picture and nice gift!!


----------

